# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  The official (unofficial) beer thread.

## JapanDave

For a forum that needs to use brains cells, I guess a beer thread is pretty useless, but anyway.

 So what does everyone like to drink?

Since I live in Japan , I drink mainly these beers,





Edit: Misspelling is allowed due to intoxication.

----------


## romperstomper

I like the really dark red beer from St. James' Gate.

----------


## snb

Did you misread the title of this subforum ?  :Wink: 
You forgot to post the other 3 tins you emptied before starting this thread...?

----------


## Mordred

@JapanDave, I've had Asahi given to me by a Japanese student here in Winnipeg and it wasn't too shabby although it was the Clear Asahi.  I found it a little weak tasting though.  My beer of choice is Alexander Keiths India Pale Ale.

----------


## Mordred

> I like the really dark red beer from St. James' Gate.



I just used the Googles to check out St. James' Gate and a whole whack of them little Irish pubs are across Canada, except for where I live.  Alexander Keiths has a red beer that I haven't yet tried.  I've had a dark malt ale that totally sucked when it was cold.  I drank that sucker but it took me an hour and a half to do so and it got better tasting as it warmed.  I found that odd but I was told that's how dark malts are best drank.  Personally, I like ice cold beer.  I've got 5 left at home just waiting for me to get there from work.  I can almost taste them.

----------


## NBVC

A few of my favourite summertime treats:

Peroni

Rickard's Red

Caffrey's Irish Ale

----------


## john55

Well, I appreciate...are going to begin the beer ceremony, aren't you? wait a second, please, oh...the floor is not very soft for my knees! 
Look at snb, he admires the unicorn...  LoL

----------


## Søren Larsen

I came across this one in the university bar a year or so back; I really enjoyed it!
http://foundersbrewing.com/our-beer/breakfast-stout/

Their website is really slow, so for you impatient ones, here is another description:
http://thefourfirkins.com/beer/beer-...d=391&CatID=77

----------


## Kyle123

I'm quite partial to the below:

----------


## Mordred

Ice Cream anyone?

----------


## Bob Phillips

Jaipur IPA

jaipur ipa.jpg

----------


## ChemistB

Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout or Nutbrown (English)
Xyngu Black Beer (Brazil)

----------


## Mordred

Ahh, I just cracked open a Keiths and took my first sip of the day.  Good times!

----------


## Domski

I just like booze.

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

Boo boo boo boo
(sorry)

----------


## Domski

So you should be. Now buy me a pint damn you.

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

It's in the pipe. Pick it up whenever you're ready.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

It seems like it was just a few short hours ago that I was enjoying a some nice beer.  Now it's coffee and yogurt/granola mix!  

I want more beer!

----------


## Domski

It seems to me you're drunkenly repeating yourself still  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## Mordred

Oh no, there was no drunkedness goings on for me!  I'm more like a sipper that enjoys the taste, not getting drunk.  Besides, this is repeating myself!   Besides, this is repeating myself!  Besides, this is repeating myself!

 :Smilie:

----------


## day92

Ah this is my kind of thread. I have drank beer in over 25 countries and here are a couple of my favorites..

----------


## Shagbark

JapanDave,

I will be moving to Sapporo, Japan in a few months. I'll be there for a year. Do you recommend Sapporo beer? I've heard there is a beer festival in Sapporo, have you been?

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

I second that Fat Tire is a great beer. One of my personal favorites is from a brewery near me. It is Dragonmead's "Ring of Fire". It is a spicy pepper bear. Dragonmead is a microbrewery that has something like 50 beers of their own beers on tap!

----------


## Søren Larsen

I had this one yesterday:
Bommen & Granaten - small(1).jpg
Kinda sweet in the taste, but 15 % gets you drunk fast...

----------


## Kyle123

15% where would I find such delights? The closest we can (commonly) get in England is:


Which (for good reason) is only generally drunk on street corners. For a review of this golden delight, have a look here:
http://hywelsbiglog.wordpress.com/20...-special-beer/

----------


## vlady

redhorse.jpg

drink only when ice cold.. Very strong!!!!

----------


## JapanDave

Damm-it, I had a big post and it won't let post it. Try again soon.

----------


## zbor

I prefere wine... And of beer I take some local...
But recently I tried this and I like it:



Too bad I can not find it outside a pub.

----------


## Brunelleschi

I don't always drink beer, but when I do I prefer dos equis.

----------


## Søren Larsen

I second that zbor.

Have you tried number 7? I like that even better.

----------


## youngtusk87

I love beer! Gotta represent one of my favorites, Firestone's Double Barrel Ale.  :Cool: 

Yum.
31P4IMjQaML._SL500_AA300_.jpg

----------


## snb

The ultimate VBA lubricant

----------


## DRFILL

I have a billion questions I need to be asking on here but my first post is going to be on beer. Just cracked my last Yuengling.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> The ultimate VBA lubricant



Have to disagree there snb. It can be the most common VBA lubricant, but good Scotch malt must be the ultimate  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

> I second that zbor.
> 
> Have you tried number 7? I like that even better.



No, I didn't.. I'll look for it next time when I'm there...

@snb: ah, yes.. Paulaner.. Good choice  :Smilie:

----------


## Kevin UK

Nice local tipple.

Cider-thatchers.jpg

----------


## snb

@BP

According to this thread's title any malt is 'hors concours'.  :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

An appropriate thread

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...78-search.html

----------


## Kyle123

I'm on to this stuff now

----------


## JapanDave

Just got my physical check back and my Uric acid levels are through the roof. So I have changed to this beer of late,



Don't want to get gout , now do we.

----------


## john55

Kyle, yessss! one of the best!

----------


## Kyle123

Certainly my favourite right now. 

And here's something I've just stuck together cos I'm still at work and bored (plus there's something a little bit cool about combining vba geekery and beer)

Eh, who said friday afternoons weren't productive  :Wink:  - The top 50 beers according to TheBeerSpot.com presented by excel

----------


## Mordred

@JapanDave, please send a case of that to me in Winnipeg Canada please.  Thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob Phillips

> And here's something I've just stuck together cos I'm still at work and bored (plus there's something a little bit cool about combining vba geekery and beer)
> 
> Eh, who said friday afternoons weren't productive  - The top 50 beers according to TheBeerSpot.com presented by excel



That is obviously an American poll, a huge over-pre-ponderance of American beers. We all know the big name US brands are dishwater, but generally I don't particularly like the beers from US micro breweries, they try too hard and add too many flavours to them that have the net effect of detracting from the beer. And where is Jaipur IPA in the list?

And Leffe Brune - yes, nice. I am going to Antwerp next month, nothing like drinking Leffe, Chimay and Duvel on home soil.

----------


## JapanDave

> @JapanDave, please send a case of that to me in Winnipeg Canada please.  Thanks!



What is your address?

----------

